# The Crawdad's New Home



## nicdicarlo (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, yesterday I got my spot reserved to store my boat at a fairly local lake, Green Lane Reservoir. I've never fished it before, but I've heard some good things and its got plenty of water to explore. I'm a city dweller, so I can't store my rig at my house, so I think its a good plan...I just leave it in its slot right on the trailer. The lake is probably 700-800 acres. After concentrating on smallies lately, I'm looking forward to a good largemouth season on this lake.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome man! Cant wait to see the fishing reports!


----------



## redbug (Feb 19, 2008)

I fished that lake years ago. I caught a few trout and saw a bunch of carp.
I hear that place holds some big pike and some nice bass

good luck

Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like some good water. How do you get a picture from Google Earth like that?


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2008)

Even though its pretty close to me, I have never fished it. My cousin and uncle used to catch tons of crappies there. I have also seen some big bass pics. I am almost positive I saw pic of an 8lber from greenlane.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

I have seen some slobs taken out of that lake on topwater, I think you will enjoy yourself very much fishing there this season. Just out of curiosity, what is it costing you to keep the boat there?


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 23, 2008)

Get on that lake early(march-may). About late may, early june, the water in the res. turns a milkly green, and the bass fishing gets extra tuff. Not to mention it muds up really bad every time it rains. Better invest in 2, or 3 deep cycle batteries. You'll need them to get around that resovoir. No gas allowed.

My dad managed to snag the same rack we had last year. About 10 ft from a launch. Hopefully this year the boat will be used more.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 27, 2008)

I heard the water gets pretty murky in the summer months. We'll see how it goes. I've never fished it, but it will give me more oportunity to use my boat, plus a place to store it. I asked one of the rangers if he has heard of any northerns caught recently. He said he usually heres about a few a year. At least they are in there. I wouldn't mind hookin' up with one. I believe there are tigers in there too. 

It cost me 50 bucks for my trailer spot. I'm not sure if the rack spots are cheaper.

As for saving the picture. I just go to File, Save, Save Image and it saves it as a JPEG. I have a newer version of GoogleEarth. Im not sure if they offered that feature on the original. They have free updates though.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 27, 2008)

That 50 bucks is that for the season? If so is there a charge to launch it when you want to fish?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 28, 2008)

$50.00? Wow! Around here you can't find a place near water to park a boat for less than $500.00/year. Or if you want to trailer it in $15.00 to launch. Season launch (if you can find a place that will do that) is around $225.00


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 28, 2008)

$50.00 for the season. Its a pretty good deal as far as I'm concerned. I don't believe there are any launch fees. Mr. Fish, can you confirm this? From the map, it appears that one of the ramps is within walking distance of the trailer spots. I won't even back it in, I'll just pick up the boat and walk it over if I can. 
It wasn't exactly a quick process getting my spot though. I would compare it to being at the DMV, waiting in line. The only downfall is that the lake is electric only, but that's actually a good thing for me since that's all I have. I like electric only better anyway...I guess its what I'm used to. Its more relaxing and it forces you to fish any area much more thoroughly.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 28, 2008)

I am thinking in the future, if my storage situation dries up, that is honestly a sweet deal for just a place to park the boat let alone right next to a place to fish it. 8)


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, its a great deal I think. But, the other down fall is that the lake has a quarantine period of 10 days. So, I can't take the boat to the Skuke or any other lake one day and pop it back into Green Lane to fish the next day. It has to sit at the park for 10 days to ensure no zebra mussels are brought in I guess. If I want to take it elsewhere, I'll have to plan on not using it for a little while. Not too big of a deal...there's plenty of wading options around here anyway.

Here's the link to the park: https://www2.montcopa.org/parks/cwp/view,A,1516,Q,26377,parksNav,%7C.asp
There's a little info there and some contacts.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like a good deal Nic 

hey, did you say wading


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats right Dave. I'm ready for some smallies in the Del current.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic, thats funny that you mentioned a line to get a spot up there. My Dad said he was up there early to wait in a line for 2 hours. I know from previous years, that if your not up there that day, you will not get a spot. 

There is no launch fees at all. However, every time your boat goes out you must turn in your slip tag. They are now checking how many times the boat gets used, and if its not alot, the following year they will turn you away. They are trying to keep people from using the park as a storage facility. I only used the boat last year twice, but we been putting it up there every year since 01, so maybe thats why we are guaranteed the same rack every year. I'm taking up our boat march 15, so I can get a early jump this year on the res. There are some pigs to be caught in there, and this year I'm taking full advantage of it.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike, I got there about a half hour before registration started and there were about 80 people in front of me...pretty boring, but at least I got my spot. I'm looking to get out early too in March and April...been couped up to some degree most of the winter. Maybe I'll see you out there. 

I just placed an order with BassAddict and I'm looking forward to tryin' out his baits on some GreenLane Hogs!


----------

